
Consciousness is not a thing, but a process of inference - mdlincoln
https://aeon.co/essays/consciousness-is-not-a-thing-but-a-process-of-inference
======
ElderScrolls
Nothing like existential contemplation to get the juices flowing on a Monday
morning. I think I need another coffee before giving this a second read. This
looks like a promising model to build true AI off of.

~~~
awkwardtortoise
If you find the topic of consciousness interesting, here is an interesting
neuroscientist's talk on consciousness. The idea that we can measure levels of
consciousness as brain scanning tools become available and how consciousness
may just be a "prediction process/function/tool".

It's not "I think therefore I am", but "I predict, therefore I am".

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xRel1JKOEbI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xRel1JKOEbI)

